# JD 2210 200 hr. service notes/observations



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi 2210 owners,

Just completed the 200 hr. service yesterday and have a few observations (this would apply to the 50 hr too). First, it is really easy. I had heard that the suction tube was a real bear (my dealer did the 50 hr, so this was new ground for me), and it probably would be if you follow the owners manual! Anyway, I first drained the hydrostatic fluid (3.4 gallons is a lot of fluid!) and it comes out like a rocket (as in make sure the pan is plenty long under the drain plug) but once you're past that hurdle, then all you have to do is remove the hydraulic filter (BTW, here in CT the Deere service kit costs $124.30 with tax!). The next thing is to slide the spring clamp off of the suction tube, loosen the clip holding the suction tube in place . . . and then, the secret NOT listed in the owners manual, is to remove the three screws at the top of the tranny where the metal hose attaches. Then everything comes out quite nicely. Inside the suction sump, there is a metal screen, that traps metal particles (there were some) and inside there are 4 magnets, which did have more fine particles --- but all in all not too bad for 200 hours. After I cleaned the assembly, it all went back together quite easily. Then all there was to do was to change the engine oil/filter, clean the diesel fuel trap and replace the filter, replace the large engine pre-filter, and then grease everything. Doing this myself saved ~ $300 in labor (including pick up and delivery), not bad for about 1-1/2 hrs of my time.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the review JDF,

Not only did you save $300; you have the peace of mind knowing you did the job the right way and gained the added knowledge of having actually eyeballed everything.


----------

